# Shot some sheepies today.



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Went out with Jason and his little girl today to try and shoot some sheepies. My wet suit got a good workout in the 56 degree water but had a good time! The water was really choppy and it was cold but everyone hung in there. We managed five sheepies with two being in the four pound range. I started out shooting pretty good but my accuracy went downhill after about an hour and a half in the water. Thanks to Jason for driving the boat and reloading for me. His little girl hung in there in the cold wind, a real trooper. I am glad to be home and to have a nice warm shower.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know how you guys stand that cold a$$ water... I almost froze my azz off when it was ~65* in a 3 mil... Does a 5 or 7 mil make that much difference ???


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

With all the wind today I was actually warmer once I got into my wetsuit. Once I got in the water it was pretty cold, but I was excited and had to pee pretty bad at that point haha. I have a 7/5 mil suit. It is the only one I have ever has so I can't really compare.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude I dont know how you warmed up. My feet are STILL cold and I didnt even get in the water. Im gonna have to grab me a wetsuit and get down there with you. Once it warms up of course.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't worry your work will come later. Someone has to clean the fish and you have the new cleaning station and electric filet knife. ;-)


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

A 5 mil with a hood is a big difference over a three. Take some jugs of HOT water in a cooler with a towel to insulate the jugs. Use 'em pre dive (pour into your suit) and post dive. If your on a center console, you're pretty much screwed lol.

Thanks for the report. Glad to know I'm not the only crazy one who'll do that for sheepies and a trigger fix!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Where did you shoot the sheep if you don't mind me asking?


----------

